# No touchpad drivers for Asus s200e ?



## will63 (Apr 30, 2008)

Since upgrading to Windows 8.1, my asus laptop s200e touchpad has lost all advanced functionality.

Notebooks & Ultrabooks - ASUS VivoBook S200E

In that list, which one contains touchpad drivers? (Select windows 8.1 from the drop down list option first)


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

The touchpad drivers absence from the 8.1 list suggests to me that the Windows 8 one will continue to work.

Did you try it?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download and reinstall the Windows 8 Chipset and Touchpad drivers for your model Notebooks & Ultrabooks - ASUS VivoBook S200E


----------

